# 8v 1.8l ticking and startup concerns.



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

New to VWs here, and looking for sound advice.

My 89 golf gl liked tick pretty good on startup. Mainly cold startups.
The ticking will last for about 10-15 minutes before clearing up. I'm also getting white smoke while the car is warming up.

I just changed the oil, so I have adequate oil levels.

I've searched about engine ticking, and here is what I have gathered:

Possible lifter replacement.
Need new oil pump.
Run a special oil through the engine. 
Oil pressure issues.

Is there any advice that a knowledgeable person can offer? I've been told that the noise is normal, and will not hurt anything. I don't trust that idea lol.

Thanks!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

What oil are you using? What is your oil pressure? Does the car have a catalytic convertor? If you rev the motor lightly when ticking, does the ticking go away?


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

ps2375 said:


> What oil are you using? What is your oil pressure? Does the car have a catalytic convertor? If you rev the motor lightly when ticking, does the ticking go away?


Oil is Mobil1 15w-50. .I do not know the oil pressure. Yes, there is a cat. Converter.
The ticking does not go away during acceleration, but only intensifies.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Water is a by-product of the catalytic process, so water vapor in the exhaust can be normal. You'll have to monitor the coolant level to ensure you are not using coolant.

As for the "ticking", you an either install an oil press gauge for testing or permanent (better than an idiot light) or add some Marvel mystery oil to see if you can clean the lifters and wait them out. Or just replace the lifters. They maybe sticky, dirty or just worn out.


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

ps2375 said:


> Water is a by-product of the catalytic process, so water vapor in the exhaust can be normal. You'll have to monitor the coolant level to ensure you are not using coolant.
> 
> As for the "ticking", you an either install an oil press gauge for testing or permanent (better than an idiot light) or add some Marvel mystery oil to see if you can clean the lifters and wait them out. Or just replace the lifters. They maybe sticky, dirty or just worn out.


Yes, I plan on installing and oil pressure monitor. What I need is a link to a how-to if possible (I would be thankful)

I was also just informed about the marvel oil by a co-worker. Ill have to pick up some of that today.

Thank you VERY much for the responses. I will post any updates.


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Purchased the Marvel Mystery oil this evening. Replaced almost a a quart in the Golf.

I also added about 4 or 5 oz. to the gas tank. Why not right? haha.

So we will see how this work.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Taytor said:


> New to VWs here, and looking for sound advice.
> 
> My 89 golf gl liked tick pretty good on startup. Mainly cold startups.
> The ticking will last for about 10-15 minutes before clearing up. I'm also getting white smoke while the car is warming up.
> ...


lifter tick on an 8v VW is a guarantee of life, just like paying taxes! it doesnt hurt a darn thing.

the fix is to replace the lifters, unless you can add some marvel mystery oil, or a quart of ATF to the oil..

if the ATF or MM oil doesnt shut them up, then nothing will, either drive it with the tickin lifters, or replace them. and they are not super cheap either.. its gonna be ~$100 to replace the lifters, with all the new gaskets and hardware required to do it..

it DOES NOT need the oil pump replaced, i can 99% guarantee that.. VW oil pumps are TOUGH.

and i imagine your oil pressure is fine as well.. if its not, suspect intermediate shaft wear..


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Glegor said:


> lifter tick on an 8v VW is a guarantee of life, just like paying taxes! it doesnt hurt a darn thing.
> 
> the fix is to replace the lifters, unless you can add some marvel mystery oil, or a quart of ATF to the oil..
> 
> ...



So you say that the oil pump should be ok?. Ok.

If this MM doesn't work, then ill probably replace them.

I want to install an oil pressure gauge anyways. Is there a link to a how-to anywhere that has instructions on how to install one?


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Well, even a short time with MM oil, the sticking has been reduced slightly. Sometimes Iwill crank the car, and hardly hear ticking at all. I can still hear it pretty good at all other times.

This morning when I first fired the car up, almost no ticking. I drove it for a short while, and then shut it off again at work. Well, after the temp. went up a lot, the car ticked after startup.

For now, Im not going to worry about it.

Im going to purchase a lifter(s)


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Taytor said:


> Well, even a short time with MM oil, the sticking has been reduced slightly. Sometimes Iwill crank the car, and hardly hear ticking at all. I can still hear it pretty good at all other times.
> 
> This morning when I first fired the car up, almost no ticking. I drove it for a short while, and then shut it off again at work. Well, after the temp. went up a lot, the car ticked after startup.
> 
> ...


my old gti used to tick cold, and REALLY WARM..

like, it would tick when you fired it up cold, then it would tick again sitting in the fast food drive thru, or in a traffic jam.. a quart of ATF fixed those lifters for ~20k miles till i upgraded the cam, and HAD TO change the lifters..

there is ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WRONG with how they act right now.. and being that the MM quieted them down quickly, just keep it in there, they might work to get even quieter!


----------

